# Is it ok to have fires/barbies on beaches?



## zenie (Jan 27, 2008)

I see people boiling kettles and the like, but is it actually forbidden?

Cant be surely?


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2008)

This example might be a helpful starting point:



> You can have a barbeque on any beach owned by the North Norfolk District Council, ie, Mundesley, Sheringham, Cromer, Sea Palling - providing there are under 12 people in your party.
> 
> If you have a party of 12 or more persons then you need to apply for a permit from the council and you must inform the authorities of the day and time (lifeboat, coastguard, police) and you may only have barbeques on beaches where public access is good. This is so emergency vehicles can reach you easily should there be a need.
> 
> ...


----------



## chymaera (Jan 27, 2008)

zenie said:


> I see people boiling kettles and the like, but is it actually forbidden?
> 
> Cant be surely?



Varies from beach to beach and local authority to local authority.
(There also a difference between a small barbecue/camping stove and 20 tons of wood as a bonfire.)


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 27, 2008)

Depends if its me or the arseholes next to me.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 27, 2008)

They'll never catch you anyway.  In my town in Wales there's a beach party every Saturday night, they set off fireworks and everything.


----------



## Firky (Jan 27, 2008)

Depends where. HAyling Island used to have massive parties on the beach until it kept getting pigged


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone's allowed to do it and it's part of local culture here - weekend beach barbeques on fine days and summer evenings


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 27, 2008)

Is this about bristol/south west or not?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 27, 2008)

Fire's what?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 27, 2008)

I've lit a fair few beaches on Dorset BBQ's

Or did I mean the other way around


----------



## toggle (Jan 27, 2008)

firky said:


> Depends where. HAyling Island used to have massive parties on the beach until it kept getting pigged



they used to have a pub on the beach as well


----------



## zenie (Jan 28, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Is this about bristol/south west or not?


 
Being as I'll be in Cornwalll, yes 

For reference I'm not planning a party, just wanna make a cup of tea and maybe some soup and bread on a gas ring when out walking


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 28, 2008)

zenie said:


> Being as I'll be in Cornwalll, yes
> 
> For reference I'm not planning a party, just wanna make a cup of tea and maybe some soup and bread on a gas ring when out walking



i doubt anyone would have a problem with that at all.


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

zenie said:


> Being as I'll be in Cornwalll, yes
> 
> For reference I'm not planning a party, just wanna make a cup of tea and maybe some soup and bread on a gas ring when out walking


Bloody lunneners! 

We got cafes and the like where you can do that. Will no-one think of Jamie Oliver


----------



## zenie (Jan 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> Bloody lunneners!
> 
> We got cafes and the like where you can do that. Will no-one think of Jamie Oliver


 
I'm thinking more of our pockets, besides most cafes don't let you sit and have a spliff or two with your cuppa do they?


----------



## madzone (Jan 28, 2008)

zenie said:


> I'm thinking more of our pockets, besides most cafes don't let you sit and have a spliff or two with your cuppa do they?


I dunno, I can think of a couple


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 28, 2008)

They may not have reached the further outposts of Cornwall, but here in the Metropolis there is a new invention.  It is called the Vacuum Flask.  You put your hot drink in it and can carry it with you until you need it.  They also do wide-mouthed flasks into which you can put hot food.  This would surely be easier to carry than a gas stove and pans to go with it.


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 28, 2008)

zenie said:


> ... most cafes don't let you sit and have a spliff or two with your cuppa do they?



We're all a bit more liberated down here doncha know.

It's all outdoor smoking these days anyway so who's going to care right


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 28, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> They may not have reached the further outposts of Cornwall, but here in the Metropolis there is a new invention.  It is called the Vacuum Flask.  You put your hot drink in it and can carry it with you until you need it.  They also do wide-mouthed flasks into which you can put hot food.  This would surely be easier to carry than a gas stove and pans to go with it.



Don't go introducing technology like that, it'll set their development back decades, if not centuries.

BAD first contact procedure Mr Eye.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2008)

We had a token bonfire / barbie at Treyarnon last summer - everyone does it there. There were even surfy (-lite) types next to us whirling LED poi about.


----------



## zenie (Jan 29, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> They may not have reached the further outposts of Cornwall, but here in the Metropolis there is a new invention. It is called the Vacuum Flask. You put your hot drink in it and can carry it with you until you need it. They also do wide-mouthed flasks into which you can put hot food. This would surely be easier to carry than a gas stove and pans to go with it.


 
Don't be so sensible 

I want fire


----------



## Geri (Jan 29, 2008)

You can get some very pretty flasks now. I got a lovely pink one, kind of like this but bigger and thinner (this one is for food):


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2008)

Where's boskysquelch ? - this is his area of expertise - certainly where Cornwall is concerned ...

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122220&highlight=fire


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 29, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Where's boskysquelch ?



always around.


----------



## likesfish (Jan 29, 2008)

in Brighton theres a big down on it distinct lack of drift wood so its usually deckchairs and stuff gets burned 
  the n the stupid sods don't clear up the mess or leave hot coals for the morning child got badly burnt feet thanks to some numbnuts
 wildish beach should'nt think anyone cares that much


----------



## zenie (Jan 29, 2008)

likesfish said:


> in Brighton theres a big down on it distinct lack of drift wood so its usually deckchairs and stuff gets burned
> the n the stupid sods don't clear up the mess or leave hot coals for the morning child got badly burnt feet thanks to some numbnuts
> wildish beach should'nt think anyone cares that much



 (((child feet)))


----------



## Dan U (Jan 29, 2008)

i've had many a BBQ on Watergate Beach

wouldn't bother so much on the town beaches in season.

anywhere else you will be fine i reckon


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 29, 2008)

but please for love of fkk do be aware of tides and don't build fires under cliffs. rock over hangs or in breezes blowing into gorse/moorland/goons.

e2a::and keep off the bleddhi marin grasses.


----------



## chymaera (Jan 29, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> e2a::and keep off the bleddhi marin grasses.



and the SSSIs. (Which is most of the Lizard Peninsula.)


----------



## subversplat (Jan 29, 2008)

likesfish said:


> in Brighton theres a big down on it distinct lack of drift wood so its usually deckchairs and stuff gets burned
> the n the stupid sods don't clear up the mess or leave hot coals for the morning child got badly burnt feet thanks to some numbnuts
> wildish beach should'nt think anyone cares that much


I was going to say: What's the worst that can happen? The tide will come in and put the fire out! But still, poor kids feet. The only problem we ever had with beach fires in Brighton though are super-heated rocks deciding to ping forth and hit people in the eye.

(((eyes))) (((kids feet)))


----------

